# Mr. Beer Home Brewing



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Man this is some awesome info here... I'm taking chemical processing classes as we speak and am told that alot of what is done in brewing is the same type of deal. Gonna have to stop by the old cork n ale tomorrow after class. This thread has made my day for sure


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hey Kush,

You may want to follow closer to the recipe regarding times. With a 10 day fermentation process you can transfer at day 7 to let it clear a bit and leave behind the bottom sediment from the primary fermentation. Once the sugars all convert to alcohol and CO2 it becomes less active and stops bubbling. Some lagers are fermented cold and extend this process longer. Then secondary transfer and add your carbonating sugars, I prefer malt extract but it takes longer, and then bottle right away. You can wait all you want after bottled, but this whole process involves active processes and once they complete waiting longer only increases chance of contamination and spoilage while inside the carboy. I'd hate to see a grown man cry over spoiled beer.:lol:


----------



## Lance (Jan 18, 2000)

I started brewing in the early 80's when I was at GVSC, it wasn't a "U" yet, bought most of my supplies at a party store next to the Shawmut on Lk Mich Dr, prices were good and they had a great beer selection and a humidor for cigars.
Stuck now buying at Bell's, way overpriced, havent found anywhere else in Kzoo


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GVSUKUSH said:


> There's no problem using miller lite longnecks with a capper, is there? Or can they not be the "Twist off" variety?


Do not use twist-off bottles. The bottle caps are different and require a different machine to put them on, something the home brewer probably would not have. Save your non-twist off bottles.


----------



## jefflachappell (Jan 4, 2011)

from my experience with the mr. beer you can bottle in what ever size bottle you want it all comes down to home much sugar you need to add to the bottle to help carbonize them and how fast you can finish the bottle. If you were to use growlers to bottle you would have to finish the whole thing in a day or two or it will be flat thats why most people choose the smaller size bottles.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Lance said:


> I started brewing in the early 80's when I was at GVSC, it wasn't a "U" yet, bought most of my supplies at a party store next to the Shawmut on Lk Mich Dr, prices were good and they had a great beer selection and a humidor for cigars.
> Stuck now buying at Bell's, way overpriced, havent found anywhere else in Kzoo


I hear good things about Siciliano's Market in G.R. there is a group in Traverse City that travel down there to buy supplies.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Clean,clean,clean!!! Nothing will ruin your beer faster than contamination.


----------

